# weeping willow



## Rob Thorslund (Jan 30, 2008)

Has anyone found any good use for weeping willow wood?Any good for wood turning?
Rob


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 30, 2008)

Never worked with it myself but if you do a search for it on here something should turn up. I have seen threads or post about it. From what I can remember not too good. But there was something somebody used it for. Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## Narwhale (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Rob,
Weeping willow wood - not really sure. 
The crotch sections with great grain and curl would interest some of the turners..., but they might be hard to find.
Might just be shop wood, or extra wood to try out new weird projects on.
Rich S.


----------



## irishcountry (Jan 30, 2008)

I had the same questions myself as we have some very large ones around our pond that drop limbs that are as big as some trees I see. I found out it used to be the wood of choice for artificial limb carving (hope I won't need it for that if I keep safe while sawing) , Mallets especially for polo due to its shock resistance and tendency not to splinter , can also be used for interior trim that will be painted, and it can supposedly be stained to look like walnut. I remember someone saying I believe on here that carvers may also like it and its good for musical instrument blocks like where the neck meets the inside of a acoustic guitar/violin/chello. I found that it was used for carving out chellos but I forgot if it was the whole thing or just fronts or backs. I have freehanded into some of it with a small chainsaw and I personally like the grain and coloring I am planning on making it one of my first logs to mill since the saw cuts through it literally like butter at least on crosscuts if I mess it up somehow I won't feel too bad about it. I did also find a lady talking about someone had a tounge and groove ceiling made of willow and she said it was beautiful. I would rather have it on the ceiling than somewhere it may get ran into as it is really soft. Thats all I got hope it helps. Take care


----------



## Rob Thorslund (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you for all the replies concerning weeping willow.Irishcountry,What you are describing sounds like black willow.We don't have any of that in my area.I am hoping to get trees from tree service companies to mill into lumber.The only catch is they would only want to dump everything at my place.If I can't find a use for the weeping willow I would have a disposal problem.
Rob


----------



## A. Stanton (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm burning some black willow, which is probably a close cousin. Not a lot of btu's for burning. For woodworking, I've bet you could make some nice bowls from it.


----------



## Narwhale (Jan 31, 2008)

Did a search on the truning section of the woodnet.net forum on weeping willow:
"It is kind of stringy, but looks nice when turned. Very light weight, so if you turn a thick wall it still feels light. I have been told that you can use a cherry stain and it looks remarkably like cherry. Never tried that so cannot say. Worth turning in my opinion"
"Great thing to have this time of year, because it makes light ornaments even when hollowed fairly thick. Get dead/dry branches. 

It's almost bulletproof to dry, so rough, realizing that it's going to be fuzzy when soft, store for a couple months, then check it out. Turns well, finishes pretty with the strange grain. The thick bark makes a very attractive "natural edge" piece, but fortify periodically while turning with thin CA and after, or some nimrod will pick it up by the bark and break it off. 

Smells like the dungheap, so if you can turn the green stuff with open windows, I'd recommend it. "

"I milled and air dried some weeping willow several years back and it turns beautifully, a light tan colour that ages to a rich gold with redish overtones.

Extremely light and strong and as you turn you might see little feathers appearing but they are very thin and get turned through quickly"
Rich S.


----------



## irishcountry (Jan 31, 2008)

I looked up pics just to be sure and what I have at least is definately weeping willow maybe I have the uses of black willow and weeping willow confused but I am talking about the same tree as you are. Like I had said the grain in the willow I cut into looked nice to me but it may be a woodworkers nightmare for projects like cabinets doors trim ect. if it gets fuzzy because of the of grain direction. Just found this site that has some weeping willow in slabs for some big$$$ www.sawmilljohn.com got to stockwood and theirs some kiln dried slabs. Maybe it lightens up a bit when kilned mine seemed the be more reddish than white.


----------



## stonykill (Jan 31, 2008)

I've used it in place of pine on small objects. Easy to work and mill. Very stable once it drys. Its used in musical instruments. I milled some a few years ago just to see and like it.


----------

